

Friends and Co. – fully encrypted social network - tomekw
http://friendsand.co

======
tomekw
Please check out Friends & Co. ([http://friendsand.co](http://friendsand.co))
- fully encrypted social network. It features end-to-end encryption:
everything you share is encrypted before it leaves your computer. Let me know
what you think of this!

